# Recommendation of a disinfectant for dog urine?



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi everybody, just wondering if anybody can recommend me a good disinfectant for getting rid of the smell of urine.

My senior bulldog tends to pee right outside our back door so when we open the door to let her in or let out other dogs out we get a very strong smell of urine?

Thank you

Sarah X


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Shall be watching for suggestions. My garden is all decked and concreted so the dogs wee on the concrete. I've been using biological washing powder in hot water which is ok but sometimes it still has a slight whiff, thinking I need something a bit stronger.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I use zoflora on the gravel in our doggy loo as it has a nice strong but pleasant smell. It supposedly neutralised the urine, and it's safe for pets once dry. Haven't had any pee smells since


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I use Mistral on my artificial grass, it works really well and comes in a massive choice of scents, http://mistralie.co.uk/products/odourfresh-pet-disinfectant-standard


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I've tried a few but good old Jeyes is still the best IMO


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I use Aqueos disinfectant attached to the hose, and in the summer I use a pressure washer to give it s good scrub.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

The stuff they sell at Crufts smells lovely (the big stand in hall one) can anyone remember which company it is ?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming said:


> Hi everybody, just wondering if anybody can recommend me a good disinfectant for getting rid of the smell of urine.
> 
> My senior bulldog tends to pee right outside our back door so when we open the door to let her in or let out other dogs out we get a very strong smell of urine?
> 
> ...


There is something called Urine Off see link for details.

http://www.urineoff.co.uk/


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

We use Jeys Fluid. Be sure to read instructions.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I use zoflora on the gravel in our doggy loo as it has a nice strong but pleasant smell. It supposedly neutralised the urine, and it's safe for pets once dry. Haven't had any pee smells since


Be careful zoflora can be toxic to cats 
We use it in the kennels at work n just opened a cattery and my boss told me not to use it in the cattery (I don't know til she told me)


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Simple Solution do a version of their stain and odour remover specifically for patios and decking that works really well.

I've also found Formula H from PaH pretty good.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

rachelholmes said:


> Be careful zoflora can be toxic to cats
> We use it in the kennels at work n just opened a cattery and my boss told me not to use it in the cattery (I don't know til she told me)


I hope not, breed Siamese and have always used it. It says safe for pets as long as correct concentration and surfaces are allowed to dry before pets walk on them. I live the various scents, usually use lavender, but cinnamon in winter is lovely.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rachelholmes said:


> Be careful zoflora can be toxic to cats
> We use it in the kennels at work n just opened a cattery and my boss told me not to use it in the cattery (I don't know til she told me)


It says on the website it's safe for cats 
http://www.zoflora.co.uk/pet-hub/pet-safety-faqs
It just needs to be the right amount and dry before they walk on it.. but I'd make sure any disinfectant was dry before letting dog/cat on it anyway.. I don't like the thought of it on their little tootsies


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> I hope not, breed Siamese and have always used it. It says safe for pets as long as correct concentration and surfaces are allowed to dry before pets walk on them. I live the various scents, usually use lavender, but cinnamon in winter is lovely.


Oops! I should have read all the posts before replying 

I haven't tried the cinnamon one but spotted a Christmas Scent today that I might try. I love them. They're brilliant for cleaning glass too.. No streaks and no residue!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Nettles said:


> It says on the website it's safe for cats
> http://www.zoflora.co.uk/pet-hub/pet-safety-faqs
> It just needs to be the right amount and dry before they walk on it.. but I'd make sure any disinfectant was dry before letting dog/cat on it anyway.. I don't like the thought of it on their little tootsies


Maybe that's why boss she not to use it then as we would wipe worktop surfaces and the corridor floor with it n leave it dry


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rachelholmes said:


> Maybe that's why boss she not to use it then as we would wipe worktop surfaces and the corridor floor with it n leave it dry


Ah, yes that's probably why. It wouldn't be safe until it had dried.


----------

